# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  این کارنامه من بعد ۶ سالِ بیاین بگین چیکار کنم با این زندگی

## NiNi

*سلام بچه های عزیز..

من بارها از رتبه ام گفتم اینجا و کلی هم بابتش مسخره شدم توسط اعضای انجمن که اکثراً هم وضعیت مشابه من دارن.(  )

به هر حال. من عکس کارنامه مو میذارم..از آخر اولم  این سالها من خیلی عذاب کشیدم و کلی مطلب یادم رفته. تست زنی بلد نیستم و خیلی غلط دارم. شیمی 

که فکر میکردم خیلی بلدم و کنکور ۵۰ به بالا میزدم سال‌های قبل، امسال شد صفر. من ۴ ساله هیچی نمیخونم. مطلقاً هیچی.  اصلاً به خودم اعتماد ندارم.

الانم یه وضعیتی گیر کردم  هر جا میرم میگن چی میخونی  من الان میترسم برم دندون پزشکی دکتره بپرسه چی میخونی چون دو سال قبل پرسیده بود گفته بودم کنکوری ام.

با این وضعیت روحی نامیزان و خستگی روانی  به نظرتون چیکار کنم؟

میخواستم روانشناسی بخونم که میگن همه شون بیکارن. تازه نمیخوام بدون کنکور برم دانشگاه و یک عمر برچسب تنبلی بخوره بهم..

چیکار کنم؟!*

----------


## _Shouko_

*سلام....
من دانش آموزی می شناسم که 98 سال اولش بود و همین رتبه شما رو آورده (تازه یه چندتایی بیشتر) 
مثل شما داشت چه کنم چه کنم میکرد ... بهش گفتم اگر بخوایی اینطوری بکنی تا چند سال دیگه هم به جایی نمیرسی ...دست بشین درست رو بخون و به بقیه هم کاری نداشته باش...روزهایی بود از بس مسخره اش میکردن زنگ میزد بهم و تا می تونست گریه میکرد ...برادرش هم دست از سرش بر نمی داشت...
همین آدم الان به ساعت مطالعه 11 رسیده و فهمید که نظر هیچ کسی در زندگیش اثر نداره ...
بدون رو دربایستی بگم ...بعد از کنکور 98 چندین تا تایپیک هست که میزنید تغریبا با همین موضوعات...
اگر واقعا از وضعیتت ناراحتی همین الان دست به کار شو...*

----------


## _Nyusha_

برو دانشگاه
هر رشته ای بری با تلاش توش میتونی پیشرفت کنی راه های دیگ ای هم هست 6 سال کم عمری نیس الان ارشد روانشناسی داشتی میخوندی اگه زودتر رفته بودی
یکم واقع بین باش تا کجا میخوای همین راهو بگیری بری طبیعیه خسته باشی
برو دانشگاه استراحت کن یک سال دوباره با نظام جدید همراه دانشگاهتت شروع کن شاید به رشتت علاقه مند شدی مقاله دادی تو رشتت تلاش کردی بیخیال کنکور شدی
من نمیگم اگه بخونی هیچی قبول نمیشی
ولی اگه نخونی این 6 سال میشه 7 سال که احتمال اینکه نخونی بیشتره
برو به رشته بدون کنکور بخون مثل خیلیا پر قدرت دوباره بیا سمت کنکور 
کل زندگی فقط کنکور نیس خیلی چیزای دیگ هست که خیلیا نمیبینن

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> *سلام بچه های عزیز..
> 
> من بارها از رتبه ام گفتم اینجا و کلی هم بابتش مسخره شدم توسط اعضای انجمن که اکثراً هم وضعیت مشابه من دارن.(  )
> 
> به هر حال. من عکس کارنامه مو میذارم..از آخر اولم  این سالها من خیلی عذاب کشیدم و کلی مطلب یادم رفته. تست زنی بلد نیستم و خیلی غلط دارم. شیمی 
> 
> که فکر میکردم خیلی بلدم و کنکور ۵۰ به بالا میزدم سال‌های قبل، امسال شد صفر. من ۴ ساله هیچی نمیخونم. مطلقاً هیچی.  اصلاً به خودم اعتماد ندارم.
> 
> الانم یه وضعیتی گیر کردم  هر جا میرم میگن چی میخونی  من الان میترسم برم دندون پزشکی دکتره بپرسه چی میخونی چون دو سال قبل پرسیده بود گفته بودم کنکوری ام.
> ...


6 سال داشتید چیکار میکردید؟ همون کار رو حالا نکنید!

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط _Shouko_


سلام....
من دانش آموزی می شناسم که 98 سال اولش بود و همین رتبه شما رو آورده (تازه یه چندتایی بیشتر) 
مثل شما داشت چه کنم چه کنم میکرد ... بهش گفتم اگر بخوایی اینطوری بکنی تا چند سال دیگه هم به جایی نمیرسی ...دست بشین درست رو بخون و به بقیه هم کاری نداشته باش...روزهایی بود از بس مسخره اش میکردن زنگ میزد بهم و تا می تونست گریه میکرد ...برادرش هم دست از سرش بر نمی داشت...
همین آدم الان به ساعت مطالعه 11 رسیده و فهمید که نظر هیچ کسی در زندگیش اثر نداره ...
بدون رو دربایستی بگم ...بعد از کنکور 98 چندین تا تایپیک هست که میزنید تغریبا با همین موضوعات...
اگر واقعا از وضعیتت ناراحتی همین الان دست به کار شو...


اینکه ۹۸ اولین کنکورت باشه با ۶ امین! 

همه میدونن پشت کنکوره و بچه است هنوز.

من چپ میرم چی شد راست میرم چی شد

ملت زندگیشونو ول کردن منتظرم ببینن من چی قبول شدم.

از دکترم گرفته تا آرایشگر محلمون.

اصلاً یه فیلمیه زندگی من عجیب غریب.

نفهمیدم چی شد اینجوری شد اصلاً.*

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط _Nyusha_


برو دانشگاه
هر رشته ای بری با تلاش توش میتونی پیشرفت کنی راه های دیگ ای هم هست 6 سال کم عمری نیس الان ارشد روانشناسی داشتی میخوندی اگه زودتر رفته بودی
یکم واقع بین باش تا کجا میخوای همین راهو بگیری بری طبیعیه خسته باشی
برو دانشگاه استراحت کن یک سال دوباره با نظام جدید همراه دانشگاهتت شروع کن شاید به رشتت علاقه مند شدی مقاله دادی تو رشتت تلاش کردی بیخیال کنکور شدی
من نمیگم اگه بخونی هیچی قبول نمیشی
ولی اگه نخونی این 6 سال میشه 7 سال که احتمال اینکه نخونی بیشتره
برو به رشته بدون کنکور بخون مثل خیلیا پر قدرت دوباره بیا سمت کنکور 
کل زندگی فقط کنکور نیس خیلی چیزای دیگ هست که خیلیا نمیبینن


همون دیگه..به جای اتلاف عمرم تو روانشناسی تو یه دانشگاه ضعیف اونم بدون کنکور میگم حداقل بخونم شاید چیزی شد..*

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammacl



6 سال داشتید چیکار میکردید؟ همون کار رو حالا نکنید!


من یه اخلاق بدی دارم، اصلاً دلم نمیخواد از خونه برم بیرون. نمیخوام با آدما ارتباط داشته باشم. میترسم ازشون  واسه همین نه کلاس میرم(که خیلی لازم دارم)، نه آزمون آزمایشی. هیچی. فقط هر روز مشغول برنامه ریزی ام و هیچ وقت اجرا نمیکنم.*

----------


## _Nyusha_

> *
> 
> همون دیگه..به جای اتلاف عمرم تو روانشناسی تو یه دانشگاه ضعیف اونم بدون کنکور میگم حداقل بخونم شاید چیزی شد..*


اره برو دانشگاه 
میدونم توان موندن نداری دیدم مثل تو که رفتن یه رشته پیام نور خوندن موفق هم شدن 
تو مثل یکی که سال دوم یا اولشه نیستی 
6 سال خیلی زیاده نمیخوام دلسردت کنم ولی یه برنامه جدی بریز برو دانشگاه
تو میتونی روانشناسی موفق بشی یا حقوق یا رشته های مهندسی کامپیوتر 
عمرتو دیگ تلف نکن ولی باز بخاطر آرزوهات اگه یه رشته عالیه برگرد نظام جدید کنکور بده

----------


## _Nyusha_

> *
> 
> من یه اخلاق بدی دارم، اصلاً دلم نمیخواد از خونه برم بیرون. نمیخوام با آدما ارتباط داشته باشم. میترسم ازشون  واسه همین نه کلاس میرم(که خیلی لازم دارم)، نه آزمون آزمایشی. هیچی. فقط هر روز مشغول برنامه ریزی ام و هیچ وقت اجرا نمیکنم.*


برو دانشگاه اجتماعی میشی همه چی بهتر میشه 
مطمئن باش زندگی قشنگ تر میشه فوقش یه سال اطرافیان بگن چیزی قبول نشدی که مطمئنن این 6 سال هم گفتن 
بازم خودت میدونی

----------


## A0067

خواهرم بِهترین گُزینه برا شُما "شوعَر" هستش
شوعر کن برو پی کارت :Yahoo (50):

----------


## _Nyusha_

> خواهرم بِهترین گُزینه برا شُما "شوعَر" هستش
> شوعر کن برو پی کارت


چه گزینه ای :Yahoo (20):

----------


## God_of_war

مهم نیس مردم چی میگن حتی اگه دانشگاهم رفته بودی بازم مهم نیس چون بر فرض مثال امسالم قبول شی باز مردم میگن عجب اسکولیه بعد ۶ سال قبول شده تازه خوشحالی هم می کنه  :Yahoo (15):  مردم همیشه حرف میزنن ولی یه فکری به حال گریز از اجتماع بودنت بکن بهترین مغز دنیا رو هم داشته باشی وقتی قدرت تکلم تو دانشگاه نداشته باشی ینی فرقی با جلبک نداری .

----------


## _Shouko_

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط NiNi




اینکه ۹۸ اولین کنکورت باشه با ۶ امین! 

همه میدونن پشت کنکوره و بچه است هنوز.

من چپ میرم چی شد راست میرم چی شد

ملت زندگیشونو ول کردن منتظرم ببینن من چی قبول شدم.

از دکترم گرفته تا آرایشگر محلمون.

اصلاً یه فیلمیه زندگی من عجیب غریب.

نفهمیدم چی شد اینجوری شد اصلاً.


اول این که مقصر خودتون هستید که الان اینجایید ...
شاید اگر شما هم جای اون ها بودید منتظر بودید ببینم طرف چه کار کرده....
این خانمی که میگم وضعیت خیلی بدی داشت...در تمام شبکه های اجتماعی فعالیت داشت ...جاهایی بود که من تازه اسمشون رو میشنیدم ....
درطول یک هفته تمام اکانت هاشو دلیت زد ... اونجا متوجه شدم که واقعا می خواد درس بخونه.... سه تا دخترخاله هم داشت امسال قبول شدن و شده بود مضحکه فامیل... شما اگر کارت رو به خاطر حرف این و اون متوقف کردی که اشتباهه...اگر هدف داری  نباید بترسی...رفتی دندون پزشکی گفت چه کار کردی؟ بگو خوب نشدم امال میمونم همین...هرچی هم گفت باد هوا به شرطی که هدفت رو مشخص کنی و بخونی...
خلاصه حرف مردم هیچه و اگر بخونی و توجه نکنی هیچ اثری رویه زندگیت نداره*

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط A0067


خواهرم بِهترین گُزینه برا شُما "شوعَر" هستش
شوعر کن برو پی کارت


اول شیرینی عَیال گیری تو رو میخورم بعد.*

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط God_of_war


مهم نیس مردم چی میگن حتی اگه دانشگاهم رفته بودی بازم مهم نیس چون بر فرض مثال امسالم قبول شی باز مردم میگن عجب اسکولیه بعد ۶ سال قبول شده تازه خوشحالی هم می کنه  مردم همیشه حرف میزنن ولی یه فکری به حال گریز از اجتماع بودنت بکن بهترین مغز دنیا رو هم داشته باشی وقتی قدرت تکلم تو دانشگاه نداشته باشی ینی فرقی با جلبک نداری .


همین اضطراب اجتماعیم منو صد هیچ عقب انداخته از بقیه. حتی کتابخونه نمیتونم برم. اطرافم دو تا غریبه باشه تپش قلب میگیرم عرق می‌کنم. هیچ مهمونی نمیرم و فقط دوست دارم گوشه خونه بشینم که عمرم بگذره و شاید یهو معجزه ای اتفاق افتاد برام.*

----------


## Maja7080

> *
> 
> من یه اخلاق بدی دارم، اصلاً دلم نمیخواد از خونه برم بیرون. نمیخوام با آدما ارتباط داشته باشم. میترسم ازشون  واسه همین نه کلاس میرم(که خیلی لازم دارم)، نه آزمون آزمایشی. هیچی. فقط هر روز مشغول برنامه ریزی ام و هیچ وقت اجرا نمیکنم.*


منم‌ مثل تو هستم امسال دلمو زدم به دریا یه دانشگاه الکی ثبت نام کردم.اینجوری باعث میشه بیشتر قدر وقت رو بدونم و واسه چیزی که میخوام تلاش کنم.به نظرم تو هم یه رشته همینطوری برو مثلا همون روانشناسی بعد بشین در کنارش واسه کنکور بخون و هدف اصلیت همون کنکورت باشه

----------


## Maja7080

> *
> 
> همین اضطراب اجتماعیم منو صد هیچ عقب انداخته از بقیه. حتی کتابخونه نمیتونم برم. اطرافم دو تا غریبه باشه تپش قلب میگیرم عرق می‌کنم. هیچ مهمونی نمیرم و فقط دوست دارم گوشه خونه بشینم که عمرم بگذره و شاید یهو معجزه ای اتفاق افتاد برام.*


تو منی یا من تو هستم؟ :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (39):

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط maryamjz


منم‌ مثل تو هستم امسال دلمو زدم به دریا یه دانشگاه الکی ثبت نام کردم.اینجوری باعث میشه بیشتر قدر وقت رو بدونم و واسه چیزی که میخوام تلاش کنم.به نظرم تو هم یه رشته همینطوری برو مثلا همون روانشناسی بعد بشین در کنارش واسه کنکور بخون و هدف اصلیت همون کنکورت باشه


دانشگاه برم چجوری واسه کنکور بخونم...نمیخوام وقتم صرف رشته ای بشه که علاقه ندارم یا آینده نداره. خیلی بلاتکلیفم الان..چند راه پیش رومه که هیچ کدوم خوب و مفید نیست.*

----------


## amin-hz-2021

با دانشگاه رفتن چیزی درست نمیشه.شما باید اول حال دلتون خوب باشه  و شور و حال و انگیزه داشته باشید واسه خوندن بعد برای کنکور تلاش کنید.خداشاهده داشتن حال دل خوب یه چیز دیگه هست.از کنکور هم مهم تره

----------


## azarney261

> *
> 
> من یه اخلاق بدی دارم، اصلاً دلم نمیخواد از خونه برم بیرون. نمیخوام با آدما ارتباط داشته باشم. میترسم ازشون  واسه همین نه کلاس میرم(که خیلی لازم دارم)، نه آزمون آزمایشی. هیچی. فقط هر روز مشغول برنامه ریزی ام و هیچ وقت اجرا نمیکنم.*


خب عزیزم اشکال کارت همینه...ن حس رقابت ن حس درس خوندن...هی برنامه ریزی میکنی آخرش بیشترافسرده میشی چون اجراش نمیکنی ازرشته های صرفابراساس سوابق تحصیلی یه رشته ایی بخون باباروحیتوعوض کن بادوستات درارتباط باش ولی لطفن باخودت وبقیه صادق باش وبه نظرم دوباره واسه کنکور شروع کن ولی اینبارباروحیه خوب واینکه کتابای سال دهم ویازدهم و..هرکدوموسال جداگانه بخون قشنگ مثل رتبه های برترکنکورکه ازدهم شروع میکنن...همیشه حموم آبسردداشته باش ورزش کن رژیم غذایی بگیر درکل به خودت برس روحیه ات عوض شه ودوباره شروع کن

----------


## _Nyusha_

> خب عزیزم اشکال کارت همینه...ن حس رقابت ن حس درس خوندن...هی برنامه ریزی میکنی آخرش بیشترافسرده میشی چون اجراش نمیکنی ازرشته های صرفابراساس سوابق تحصیلی یه رشته ایی بخون باباروحیتوعوض کن بادوستات درارتباط باش ولی لطفن باخودت وبقیه صادق باش وبه نظرم دوباره واسه کنکور شروع کن ولی اینبارباروحیه خوب واینکه کتابای سال دهم ویازدهم و..هرکدوموسال جداگانه بخون قشنگ مثل رتبه های برترکنکورکه ازدهم شروع میکنن...همیشه حموم آبسردداشته باش ورزش کن رژیم غذایی بگیر درکل به خودت برس روحیه ات عوض شه ودوباره شروع کن


این بهترین راهیه که گفتی

----------


## Maja7080

> *
> 
> دانشگاه برم چجوری واسه کنکور بخونم...نمیخوام وقتم صرف رشته ای بشه که علاقه ندارم یا آینده نداره. خیلی بلاتکلیفم الان..چند راه پیش رومه که هیچ کدوم خوب و مفید نیست.*


مطمئن باش بشینی خونه هیچ اتفاقی نمیفته.میگی نمیخوام وقتم‌ صرف رشته ای بشه که علاقه ندارم؟پس این ۶ سال وقتتو صرف چی کردی؟هیچی.خودمم همینطورم ها.منم سه سال وقتمو صرف هیچی کردم ولی امسال تصمیمم جدیه.تو خونه نشستن هیچیو عوض نمیکنه بهتره با خودمون روراست باشیم هم سن و سالای ما یا الان دانشگاهن یا سر کار یا ازدواج کردن.تعداد کمی مثل ما برای خودشون بدبختی میخوان و یه گوشه نشستن منتظر معجزه.من الان استرس دارم میخوام برم دانشگاه ولی اخلاقای بد باید یه جایی تموم بشن

----------


## amin-hz-2021

با دانشگاه رفتن که نمیشه حال انسان رو خوب کرد.شما باید کاری کنید که حال دلتون خوب بشه.به خدا خیلی مهمه.بعد شروع کنید واسه کنکوربخونید.

----------


## revenant98

> *سلام بچه های عزیز..
> 
> من بارها از رتبه ام گفتم اینجا و کلی هم بابتش مسخره شدم توسط اعضای انجمن که اکثراً هم وضعیت مشابه من دارن.(  )
> 
> به هر حال. من عکس کارنامه مو میذارم..از آخر اولم  این سالها من خیلی عذاب کشیدم و کلی مطلب یادم رفته. تست زنی بلد نیستم و خیلی غلط دارم. شیمی 
> 
> که فکر میکردم خیلی بلدم و کنکور ۵۰ به بالا میزدم سال‌های قبل، امسال شد صفر. من ۴ ساله هیچی نمیخونم. مطلقاً هیچی.  اصلاً به خودم اعتماد ندارم.
> 
> الانم یه وضعیتی گیر کردم  هر جا میرم میگن چی میخونی  من الان میترسم برم دندون پزشکی دکتره بپرسه چی میخونی چون دو سال قبل پرسیده بود گفته بودم کنکوری ام.
> ...


من یه عموزاده دارم سال اول رتبه اش 150000منطقه3 شد!!!
4سال پشت کنکور بود هی همون نتیجه رو تکرار میکرد ولی سال پنجم کنکور به خودش قول داد که یک سال رو محکم بخونه و سختی بکشه که حداقل چند سال دیگه حسرت کنکور رو نخوره!
سال پنجم رتبه اش دو هزار منطقه3 شد الان هم داره داروسازی خرم اباد میخونه!
به خدا کنکور تو یه سال جمع میشه!
به خودت سختی بده حداقل چند سال بعد حسرت به دل نمونی!

----------


## azarney261

> *
> 
> دانشگاه برم چجوری واسه کنکور بخونم...نمیخوام وقتم صرف رشته ای بشه که علاقه ندارم یا آینده نداره. خیلی بلاتکلیفم الان..چند راه پیش رومه که هیچ کدوم خوب و مفید نیست.*


برویه دانشگاه بابقیه درارتباط باش ودوباره واسه کنکوربخون به نظرم ولی اینباربه هیچکی نگوکه میخای دوباره واسه کنکوربخونی بایدخودت ارادشو داشته باشی

----------


## God_of_war

> *
> 
> همین اضطراب اجتماعیم منو صد هیچ عقب انداخته از بقیه. حتی کتابخونه نمیتونم برم. اطرافم دو تا غریبه باشه تپش قلب میگیرم عرق می‌کنم. هیچ مهمونی نمیرم و فقط دوست دارم گوشه خونه بشینم که عمرم بگذره و شاید یهو معجزه ای اتفاق افتاد برام.*


به نظرم برو پیش یه دکتر این مشکلی که تو میگی با دانشگاه رفتن اصلا حل نمیشه چون ممکنه اونجا چند تا پسر مثل من  :Yahoo (15):  حالتو بگیرن یا مسخرت کنن روحیتو داغون می کنه برو دکتر و برو باشگاه تنها جاهایی که به دردت میخوره باشگاه بری اعتماد به نفست چند برابر میشه . تا اخر عمرت خونه بشینی بی مصرف بودن حالتو نمیگیره؟ فرقت با یه عروسک چیه؟من خودم امسال سال اخرمه واسه همین نظام قدیم میدم چون اگه نظام جدید بدم ممکنه وسوسه بشم سال بعدم بمونم

----------


## _Nyusha_

> *
> 
> دانشگاه برم چجوری واسه کنکور بخونم...نمیخوام وقتم صرف رشته ای بشه که علاقه ندارم یا آینده نداره. خیلی بلاتکلیفم الان..چند راه پیش رومه که هیچ کدوم خوب و مفید نیست.*


تو باید بری دانشگاه تا روحیت عوض بشه وتوقع بقیه بیاد ازت پایین والا با چیزایی که درمورد خودت گفتی نمیتونی تو خونه نشینی 99 هم قوبل بشی و این میشه 7 سال

----------


## _Nyusha_

> به نظرم برو پیش یه دکتر این مشکلی که تو میگی با دانشگاه رفتن اصلا حل نمیشه چون ممکنه اونجا چند تا پسر مثل من  حالتو بگیرن یا مسخرت کنن روحیتو داغون می کنه برو دکتر و برو باشگاه تنها جاهایی که به دردت میخوره باشگاه بری اعتماد به نفست چند برابر میشه . تا اخر عمرت خونه بشینی بی مصرف بودن حالتو نمیگیره؟ فرقت با یه عروسک چیه؟من خودم امسال سال اخرمه واسه همین نظام قدیم میدم چون اگه نظام جدید بدم ممکنه وسوسه بشم سال بعدم بمونم


چرا مسخره میکنین اخه :Yahoo (101):

----------


## NiNi

*بچه ها مرسی از راهنماییتون ولی من دیگه کشش درس خوندن برای کنکور ندارم. همین بدون کنکور رو میرم. بالاخره یه چیزی میشه دیگه.

میخوام برن چین ولی از هواپیما هم میترسم. کلاً زندگیم زیباست.*

----------


## _Nyusha_

> *بچه ها مرسی از راهنماییتون ولی من دیگه کشش درس خوندن برای کنکور ندارم. همین بدون کنکور رو میرم. بالاخره یه چیزی میشه دیگه.
> 
> میخوام برن چین ولی از هواپیما هم میترسم. کلاً زندگیم زیباست.*


برو دانشگاه... محیطش عوضت میکنه

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط _Nyusha_


برو دانشگاه... محیطش عوضت میکنه


قبلش به یه روانپزشک احتیاج دارم..و البته مشاور تحصیلی. ترم بهمن هم میتونم برم.*

----------


## _Nyusha_

> *
> 
> قبلش به یه روانپزشک احتیاج دارم..و البته مشاور تحصیلی. ترم بهمن هم میتونم برم.*


اره میتونی ولی یه مشاور تحصیلی میخواد که تو دوباره درس بخونی ازت پول بگیره اینو مطمئن باش
ولی روانپزشک نرو قرص میده برو پیش یه روانشناس که با حرف زدن و راه حل دادن مشکلتو حل کنه

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط _Nyusha_


اره میتونی ولی یه مشاور تحصیلی میخواد که تو دوباره درس بخونی ازت پول بگیره اینو مطمئن باش
ولی روانپزشک نرو قرص میده برو پیش یه روانشناس که با حرف زدن و راه حل دادن مشکلتو حل کنه


رفتم ولی فقط گوش کرد..من گریه میکردم و اون بدون هیچ حسی خیلی جدی گفت ارجاع میدم به روانپزشک وضعت خیلی خرابه و دارو لازم داری و گفت برم روانپزشک که اتاق کناری بود..*

----------


## _Nyusha_

> *
> 
> رفتم ولی فقط گوش کرد..من گریه میکردم و اون بدون هیچ حسی خیلی جدی گفت ارجاع میدم به روانپزشک وضعت خیلی خرابه و دارو لازم داری و گفت برم روانپزشک که اتاق کناری بود..*


برو روانپزشک ولی قرص خوردن چیزیو حل نمیکنه 
فقط یه آدم قرصی میشی بعد این همه سال 
برو دانشگاه دوستای جدید پیدا کن حالت خوب میشه

----------


## Sara_heidari

> *
> 
> رفتم ولی فقط گوش کرد..من گریه میکردم و اون بدون هیچ حسی خیلی جدی گفت ارجاع میدم به روانپزشک وضعت خیلی خرابه و دارو لازم داری و گفت برم روانپزشک که اتاق کناری بود..*


*سلام عزیز خب برو پیش یه روانشناس دیگه ..همشون که یکی نیستن. ترجیحا پیش روانپزشک نرو تو ب ی نفر نیاز داری قشنگ ب حرفات گوش کنه ریشه یابی کنه و حل کنه  مامان خود من روانشناسه  باید پیش کار بلدش بری تا همین مشکلات دوری از اجتماع و ناامیدی و ... رو قشنگ برات  رفع کنن . دوست خودم با همین مشکلات تو رفت روانشناس الان حالش خیلی بهتره و کمبود هدف تو زندگیش داشت ولی بعدش واقعا مسیرشو پیدا کرد و راضی بود

الان یکی دو هفته واسه باز سازی خودت وقت بذاری بهتره تا وسط دی وبهمن ناامید بشی و از پا بیوفتی  حداقلش میفهمی کی هستی و هدفت چیه؟ واقعا پزشکی میخوااای؟یا با زیست شناسی هم میتونی موفق شی؟ اصلا با روحیه ای ک داری میتونی روانشناس شی؟  اگه پشت بمونی توانایی ۱۰-۱۲ساعت مطالعه پیوسته تو چند ماه رو داری؟؟؟؟ توانایی شنیدن تحقیر ها رو چی؟ توانایی تحمل شکست تو آزمون؟؟
از کنار این سوالا ساده نگذر. کافیه روحیه پیدا کنی و هدفت مشخص باشه اون موقع مامان و بابام حتی مخالف باشن نمیتونن جلوتو بگیرن و تا تهش میری و موفق میشی
خودتو جدی بگیر و وقت بذار  و با ترسات رو ب رو شو 
مطمعنم میتونی مثل خیلیاااااا ک قبل تو تونستن 
*

----------


## NiNi

*من حساب کردم ۲۲۴ درس عه مجموعاً. چجوری اینهمه درس جدید تو مغز پوسیده ی من جا بشه و تازه همزمان یاد بگیرم و درصد بالا هم بزنم.   من کلاً شانس ندارم الانم جواب آزمایشم اومد مشکوک به ماکروآدنوم هیپوفیزم که تنها راه درمانش یه جراحی پرخطر عه که ممکنه بعدش فلج بشم یا بینایی مو از دست بدم. ممنونم زندگی. مرسی خدای مهربان.*

----------


## NiNi

*فکر کنم خدا هم از دست بنده ای مثل من خسته شده*

----------


## amir.t34

> *من حساب کردم ۲۲۴ درس عه مجموعاً. چجوری اینهمه درس جدید تو مغز پوسیده ی من جا بشه و تازه همزمان یاد بگیرم و درصد بالا هم بزنم.   من کلاً شانس ندارم الانم جواب آزمایشم اومد مشکوک به ماکروآدنوم هیپوفیزم که تنها راه درمانش یه جراحی پرخطر عه که ممکنه بعدش فلج بشم یا بینایی مو از دست بدم. ممنونم زندگی. مرسی خدای مهربان.*


 :Yahoo (20): 
اینا چیه میگی؟

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط amir.t34



اینا چیه میگی؟


گفتم زندگیم خیلی فیلمه. لامصب خودم موندم چجوری اینهمه بدبختی یهو ریخته سرم.*

----------


## MikMik

> *من حساب کردم ۲۲۴ درس عه مجموعاً. چجوری اینهمه درس جدید تو مغز پوسیده ی من جا بشه و تازه همزمان یاد بگیرم و درصد بالا هم بزنم.   من کلاً شانس ندارم الانم جواب آزمایشم اومد مشکوک به ماکروآدنوم هیپوفیزم که تنها راه درمانش یه جراحی پرخطر عه که ممکنه بعدش فلج بشم یا بینایی مو از دست بدم. ممنونم زندگی. مرسی خدای مهربان.*


خود بدبخت بینی و خود کم بینی بیماری شماست دوست عزیز 
و هیچ احد و ناسی جز خود شما نمیتونه درمانتون کنه

----------


## _Nyusha_

> *
> 
> گفتم زندگیم خیلی فیلمه. لامصب خودم موندم چجوری اینهمه بدبختی یهو ریخته سرم.*


یکم امیدوار باش 
یکم بخودت روحیه بده
هیچ کاری نشد نداره 
با هوش بودن مهم نیس مهم سخت کوش بودنه

----------


## hsjohvid

به نظر میرسه شما از اون دسته افرادی هستین که خیلی دنباله حاشیه هستید 
بهتره  ازحاشیه  دوری کنید و با قدرت هدف و قله نهایی را بر خودتون مجسم کنید 
7 سال دیگه که دارای شماره نظام پزشکی شدی{انشا..} کسی نمیگه چند سال درس نخونده بودی یا فلان درس را چند زدی ...
با قدرت پیش برید..

----------


## tiny-ghost

عزیزم این کارنامه ینی هیچی بلد نیستی.یا اصلا لای ی کتابم باز نکردی.همینجوری رفتی سر کنکور اومدی بیرون.خوب باید شرو کنی.اگ میخوای تو کنکور موفق بشی نمیشه الکی بری سر جلسه ی سوالم بلد نباشی که

----------


## _Mammad_

اگه دنبال تغییر خودت و یه قدم رو به جلویی
اول طرز فکرتو درست کن 
مغزت پر شده از چیزای منفی چقدر درس ...چقدر من بدبختم...وای من بیچاره عالمم خب ک چی؟ با این حرفا فکرا اوضاعت درست میشه؟؟
تا وقتی طرز فکرت این جوری باشه نمیتونی هیچکاری کنی ...کاریم شروع کنی به ته نمیرسه
بعدش به حرفای بقیه اهمیت نده ...
با همین دوتا خیلی از مشکلاتت درست میشه
*سرچ کن آلبوم بزرگ گوشش کن

----------


## rezagmi

> *سلام بچه های عزیز..
> 
> من بارها از رتبه ام گفتم اینجا و کلی هم بابتش مسخره شدم توسط اعضای انجمن که اکثراً هم وضعیت مشابه من دارن.(  )
> 
> به هر حال. من عکس کارنامه مو میذارم..از آخر اولم  این سالها من خیلی عذاب کشیدم و کلی مطلب یادم رفته. تست زنی بلد نیستم و خیلی غلط دارم. شیمی 
> 
> که فکر میکردم خیلی بلدم و کنکور ۵۰ به بالا میزدم سال‌های قبل، امسال شد صفر. من ۴ ساله هیچی نمیخونم. مطلقاً هیچی.  اصلاً به خودم اعتماد ندارم.
> 
> الانم یه وضعیتی گیر کردم  هر جا میرم میگن چی میخونی  من الان میترسم برم دندون پزشکی دکتره بپرسه چی میخونی چون دو سال قبل پرسیده بود گفته بودم کنکوری ام.
> ...


برچسب تنبلی چیه باو
حرف ملت رو ول کن 
دوس داری بدون کنکور برو ثبت نام کن 
موفقیت که فقط کنکور نیس

----------


## _Nyusha_

> برچسب تنبلی چیه باو
> حرف ملت رو ول کن 
> دوس داری بدون کنکور برو ثبت نام کن 
> موفقیت که فقط کنکور نیس


دقیقا نمیدونم چرا همه موفقیت فقط کنکور میدونن

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> *
> 
> من یه اخلاق بدی دارم، اصلاً دلم نمیخواد از خونه برم بیرون. نمیخوام با آدما ارتباط داشته باشم. میترسم ازشون  واسه همین نه کلاس میرم(که خیلی لازم دارم)، نه آزمون آزمایشی. هیچی. فقط هر روز مشغول برنامه ریزی ام و هیچ وقت اجرا نمیکنم.*


کلاس و آزمون نیازی نیست. جامعه گریزیتون هم به خودتون مربوطه و در این مورد تاثیر نداره. ولی اینکه برنامه میریزید و اجرا نمیکنید یک اختلال فکریه که با دارو حل میشه. (ocd-adhd) اصلا هم چیز عجیبی نیست. خیلی شایعه در جامعه...
به متخصص مراجعه کنید راهنماییتون میکنن

----------


## ifmvi

*دفعه ی قبل توی تاپیک قبلیتون هم گفتم که حتما مراجعه کنید به روانشناس یا روانپزشک ، گفتین روانشناسی که رفتین خوب نبوده خب تغییرش بدین اما پشت گوش نندازین این مسآله رو ، شما اگر حالتون رو میتونستید بهتر کنید حتما در طی این مدت میتونستید اما حتما مشکل حادتر هست که هر برنامه ای میریزید نمیتونید بهش پایبند باشید 
دارو خوردن هم چیز عجیبی نیست واقعا ، البته حتما زیر نظر روانپزشک دارو مصرف کنید و حتما یه روانپزشک خوب باشه ، چون گاهی واقعا با حرف و تکنیک اوضاع رو به راه نمیشه ، خودم تجربه دارم در این زمینه ، جوری بود که نمیتونستم از جام بلند شم و به شدت خسته و نا امید بودم و مشکلات دیگه ای هم داشتم اما تحت درمانم و اوضاع برام بهتر شده و البته علاوه بر مصرف دارو خودتون هم باید همت کنید و یه سری فعالیت هایی که علاقه دارید انجام بدید که سرِپا شید ان شاءالله*

----------


## mohi.goli

سلام ... ببین من تقریبا همه ی تاپیکایی که زدیو خوندم ...شاید باورت نشه اما هروقت که کم میارم شما میای تو ذهنم و میگم اون تونسته تحمل کنه پس منم میتونم 

امیدوارم این دفعه منظورمو بد نرسونم عزیزم ...چرا انقد خودتو میاری پایین؟ چرا انقد عذاب وجدان و حس ندامت داری؟ مگه چیکار کردی ادم کشتی ؟ قاچاق مواد کردیو زندگی صدتا جوونو به باد دادی؟ حق کسیو ضایع کردی؟ حتی بنظرم کسی که همه ی این کارارو هم کرده باشه باز هم راه بازگشت براش بازه چون هنوز زندس فقط مرگه که هیچ چاره ای نداره 

تو فرهنگ و جامعه ی ما یچیز خیلی ویران کننده وجود داره که ادما از همون اول انگار بدهکارن به خدا به جامعه به پدر و مادر ... چرا باید فرض بشه که ما باید یکاری کنیم تا مورد قبول واقع بشیم؟ ینی فردیت خودمون هیچ ارزشی نداره؟

شما بنظرم اولین چیزی که باید با خودت حل کنی این احساس شرمندگی و عذاب وجدانه که واقعا خیلی بده یه ضرب المثل ژاپنیه فک کنم که اگه میخوای کسیو برده ی خودت کنی بهش حس عذاب وجدانو بده ... شما هیچ کار اشتباهی نکردی هرسال که موندی پشت به امید یه تغییر بزرگ بوده اما به هزاران دلیل درونی و بیرونی ( تغییر پذیر ) زورت نرسیده که اینکارو بکنی نموندی که عیش و نوش کنی که ! و چه بسا ازونیکه خونده هم عذاب بیشتریو تحمل کردی تو هیچ موفیتی به کسی بدهکار نیستی ...

دومین چیزی که باید حلش کنی اینه که من در جریانم که تا قبل از کنکور چقدر کانون توجه اطرافیان بگیر از مدال خوارزمی بگیر تا سطح بالای درسی و ... و این لذتو چشیدی و میدونم چقد برات سخته که الان یه ادم متوسط تلقی میشی از نظر حقیر اطرافیان ... اما این تجربه ینی عوض شدن رفتار بقیه به خاطر افت درسی باید یه درسو بهت بده که چقد نظرشون پوچ و حقیر و به اصطلاح مگسان گرد شیرینی هستن این ملت و اتفاقا هرچقد ادم تو چشمشون نباشه راحت تر زندگی میکنه ...

ببین اینی که میگی همه منتظر نتیجه ی من هستن 60 درصد زاده ی ذهن خودته وگرنه انقد ادما خودخواهن که به یه درد کوچیک خودشون بیشتر از زنده و مرده بودن بقیه اهمیت میدن شاید در ظاهر اینجوری نشون بدن و فک میکنم خودتم حساسیت نشون دادی ... لازم نیست از بقیه قایم بشی برو تو مهمونیا تو جامعه باشگاه و سفت و محکم در برابر حرفای مفتشون وایسا و بفهمون ک زندگی خودت ب کسی مربوط نیست ... ادم با هر ترسی ک مقابله کنه ازون ترس قویتر میشه ... 

امیدوارم حرفامو نصیحت تلقی نکنی چون اصلا در چنین جایگاهی نیستم ... امیدوارم موفقیتتو ببینم فقط واسه شاد بودن دل خودت ... به نظر من اگه بری دانشگاه یه ترم اب پاکیو رو دست همه میریزی که تموم شد قضیه ی کنکورت ...و هروقت خواستی دوباره میتونی کنکور بدی عمر ادم که تموم نمیشه! هروقتم شد که شد دگ راحت میشه  اما بازم موقع تصمیم گیری فرض کن ک تو یه جزیره تنهایی زندگی میکنی و تصمیمیو بگیر که واقعن شادت میکنه

----------


## MehranWilson

بهتره حداقل یکی از رشته های بدون کنکور رو بری یکم از حس و حال باتلاق کنکور که هر چی دست و پا میزنی بیشتر غرق میشی در بیای بعد یکسال برو تو فکر کنکور 
بازم هر جور خودت میدونی  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Zahra77

:Yahoo (50): فلوکسیتین خواهرم :/ 
نمیدونم والا 
خب یه رشته ای بزن برو دیگه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Nine

یه جلسه مشاوره خصوصی نیم ساعته با استاد افشار بگیر

----------


## javad12

> * مشکوک به ماکروآدنوم .*


اولاً نوشتی مشکوک به ماکروآدنوم، یعنی هنو چیزی مشخص نیس
چرا داری غصه چیزی رو میخوری که هنو پیش نیومده.. 
طرف هزار تا درد و مرض داره میگه من هیچیم نیس خوب شده.. 
الکی حرف نمیزنم موارد زیادی رو به شخصه تو بیمارستان دیدم.. 
تو که سالمی چرا غمبرک گرفتی من ایجوریم اونجوریم؟!! .. 
دوست عزیز وقتی دائما داری منفی فکر میکنی در واقع داری به تمام ارگان های بدنت دستور میدی درست فعالیت نکنن.. 
فقط ی روز بیا با خودت مهربون باش خودتو دوس داشته باش.. 
ببین زندگیت از این رو به اون رو نمیشه.. 
به طور مثال هر روز به خودت بگو:
 من روز به روز داره حالم بهتر میشه
نمیگم به خودت دروغ بگو، نمیخواد بگی من حالم خوبه.. 
اما ساز منفی نزن..
مغز انسان دروغ رو از واقعیت تشخیص میده وقتی تو میگی 
من روز به روز داره حالم بهتر میشه مغزت تمام تلاشش رو به کار میگیره تا به این نتیجه برسی.. 
ثانیاً چرا کنکورو انقد جدی گرفتی.. ها‌؟
چرا حرف مردم انقد واست مهمه؟ مگه واس مردم زندگی میکنی.. 
گور بابای حرف مردم.. زندگیتو دوس داشته باش به خاطر حرف مردم تباهش نکن.. ما ی بار زندگی میکنیم بایستی ازش لذت ببریم.. 
ثالثا اگه واقعا عشق رشته خاصی هسی حرفی نیس بسم الله، واسه به دست آوردنش تلاش کن اما قبلش خودتو باور داشته باش.. 
وقتی خودتو پیدا کنی میفهمی چه انسان خارق العاده ای هستی.. 
کسی که میتونه هرچی که بخواد به دست بیاره.. 
 کلام آخر:
مطمئن باش خدا بهرین ها رو واس بنده هاش در نظر داره.. 
فقط باید منتظر اون زمان باشی.. 
به قول پرویز پرستویی: فقط خود خداست که بین بنده هاش فرقی نمیزاره در واقع خداوند اند لطافت، اند بخشش، 
اند بیخیال‌ شدن و اند رفاقته.. 
 اینو گفتم تا بدونی رفیقت همیشه حواسش بهت هس.. 

بهترین ها رو واست آرزو میکنم، موفق باشی رفیق..

----------


## Django

*
یه دانشگاه غیر انتفاعی برو یه چیزی بخون حال و هوات عوض میشه.
اگر هم خیلی عاشق پزشکی بودی چند سال دیگه بیا دوباره کنکور بده. 
اون موقع فشار هم روت کمتره..*

----------


## sagad1369

سلام.میتونی صبح ها بری پیاده روی،نمیخواد صبح زود بری،هروقت حال کردی برو یه نیم ساعت،اکه میتونی یه ورزش هم بکن ،ورزش های هوازی ،شما زندگیتون رو به بازی گرفتین.هیچکی نمیتونه کمک کنه غیرخودت.همه حرف میزنند.توی مطالب بالا گفتین برنامه ریزی می‌کنی اما عمل نمیکنی مشکل در چیه?اگه برنامه فضایی بنویسی معلومه که نمیشه.الانم دیر نیست شما یه بار تصمیم درست رو برای خودت بگیر.میتونی همین الان هم بدون ازمون وارد دانشگاه باشی بعد یه مدرک بهت میدن و تمام .یا اینکه یه فرصت به خودت بدی و امسال رو بترکونی هیچ جیز محال ای وجود نداره،شما الان دچار افسردگی شدین.به جای اینکه هروز خودتون رو سرزنش کنین که چرا فلان کار انجام ندادم یا اینکه به گذشته برگردی میتونی دوباره شروع کنی برای هرکاری حتی درس خواندن دوباره.بعضی فرصت ها اگه از دست بره دیگه تمومه.الان حالت عادی هم مردم پشت سر ادم همیشه خدا دارن حرف میزنند.شما یه گوشت رو بکن در اون یکی رو بکن دروازه،احتمالا ارمان گرا هم باشی مثل من،اما اینو بدون همیشه میشه تغییر کرد،رتبه من از شما یه چند تا بالاتر هست.اما دارم سعیمو میکنم که  اخرش پشیمان نباشم.کاشکی میشد با یه جمله یا یه کار خاص به ارزو هامون برسیم اما متاسفانه وجود نداره.برای درس ها میتونی از سایت الا استفاده کنی.هیچ وقت دیر نیست که شروع کنی.همیشه موفق باشین

----------


## DR.del

والا نمیدونم چرا یسریا انقدر حرف مردم براشون مهمه...
من خودم زخم خورده حرف مردمم انقدر زخم خوردم که تهش فهمیدم واقا چیز مهمی نیست
حالا شما چطور 6 ساله هنوز اینو نفهمیدی( به عبارتی 26 سال) دیگه خیلی عجیبه.
خانوم عزیز افسردگی تو بیماری های روانی چیزیه که تهش خود طرف باید خودشو ازش نجات بده نه روان شناس نه روان پزشک و نه دارو هیچ تاثیری ندارن اگه خودت بخوای اوکی بشی همه چیز اوکی میشه سخت هست اما شدنیه 
شما احتمالا از اون دسته آدمایی هستی که دوست داری همیشه همه چیز بر وفق مرادت باشه و همه ازت تعریف کنن و هیشکی ازت ایراد نگیره که این یه چیز اشتباهه
 
پیشنهاد میکنم بهتون سریال cobra kai رو ببینین شاید کمک کنه که تغییر کنین.

----------


## Rafolin403

> *
> 
> من یه اخلاق بدی دارم، اصلاً دلم نمیخواد از خونه برم بیرون. نمیخوام با آدما ارتباط داشته باشم. میترسم ازشون  واسه همین نه کلاس میرم(که خیلی لازم دارم)، نه آزمون آزمایشی. هیچی. فقط هر روز مشغول برنامه ریزی ام و هیچ وقت اجرا نمیکنم.*


دوست عزیز شما به کلاس نه، به یکم اعتماد به نفس و اراده نیاز دارید!!!
مهم ترین چیز واسه موفقیت اراده س که خیلیا ندارنش
ببینین با خودتون چند چندین که فکر نمیکنم بعد ۶ سال دیگه علاقه ای به درس خوندن داشته باشین چون ادم خسته میشه
بازم همه چیز به خودتون برمیگرده!
یه رشته ی ورزشی ثبت نام کنید این بار اگر کسی از شما پرسید چیکاره ای؟ نگید کنکوری ام! به جاش بگید فعلا که به "والیبال، دفاع شخصی، کاراته.... هرچی!!!" علاقه مند شدم میخوام کلاسشو برم!!!
همه ایندشون تو درس خوندن نیست دوست من علاقه ای به کتاب خوندن نداشت همیشه سرکلاس نقاشی میکشید الان رشته ی هنر رفته دو سال دیگه فارغ تحصیل میشه! خیلی خوشاله!
یکی دیگه داشتیم همیشه گوشی به دست و در حال عکاسی... وقتی ما داشتیم واسه کنکور میخوندیم اون کار میکرد تا دوربین بخره اخرشم خرید... الانم رفته رشته ی عکاسی!! خیلی هم خوشاله!
ابجی منم علاقه ی چندانی به درس نداره تصمیم داره بره پی معلمی ورزش... رشته های مختلف ورزشی رو میره... باشگاه میره خیلی هم شاد و سرحاله!

همه چیز تو کنکور و کتابا خلاصه نمیشه شاید واقعا علاقه ای به اینا ندارید اینقد نگید چون همه رفتن تجربی منم باید برم هر لباسی که به دوستتون میاد، لزوما به شما نمیاد!

----------


## Rafolin403

وقتی تو زندگی تنوع و شادی نباشه ادم احساس پوچی و افسردگی میکنه... تو یه رشته ی خاص شرکت کنید میتونه فیتنس، trx، بدنسازی، رقص، نقاشی، عکاسی، گلدوزی، والیبال یا هرچیز دیگه باشه
تو یکی ازینا که شرکت کردین ناخوداگاه متوجه میشید چقد دوستاتون زیاد شدن چقد باهم بیرون میرین... چقد حرف بقیه بی اهمیته وقتی شما اینقده دارین خوش میگذرونید!

----------


## Aryan-

> *سلام بچه های عزیز..
> 
> من بارها از رتبه ام گفتم اینجا و کلی هم بابتش مسخره شدم توسط اعضای انجمن که اکثراً هم وضعیت مشابه من دارن.(  )
> 
> به هر حال. من عکس کارنامه مو میذارم..از آخر اولم  این سالها من خیلی عذاب کشیدم و کلی مطلب یادم رفته. تست زنی بلد نیستم و خیلی غلط دارم. شیمی 
> 
> که فکر میکردم خیلی بلدم و کنکور ۵۰ به بالا میزدم سال‌های قبل، امسال شد صفر. من ۴ ساله هیچی نمیخونم. مطلقاً هیچی.  اصلاً به خودم اعتماد ندارم.
> 
> الانم یه وضعیتی گیر کردم  هر جا میرم میگن چی میخونی  من الان میترسم برم دندون پزشکی دکتره بپرسه چی میخونی چون دو سال قبل پرسیده بود گفته بودم کنکوری ام.
> ...


سلام

الان دوست دارید دوباره امسال کنکور بدید؟

من نمی دونم این 6 سالی که فرمودید چطوری درس خوندید و آیا اصلا خوندید یا نه؟ ولی باید تصمیم بگیرید که می خواید چیکار کنید؟ یهویی تصمیم نگیرید. با آرامش. الان چیزی از دست نمی دید چون اکثر اختصاصی ها 0 هست. ببینید اصلا می خواید کنکور بدید یا نه؟

اگر خواستید من تو تاپیکم برنامه برای نظام قدیم گذاشتم که از فردا شروع می شه می تونید دنبال کنید.

اینکه چیکار کنم رو باید بیشتر توضیح بدید حتی تو خصوصی تا بتونم نظر بدم. بازم 90 درصد خودتون هستید که تصمیم می گیرید و 10 درصد مشاوره های ما.

----------


## hero93

> *سلام بچه های عزیز..
> 
> من بارها از رتبه ام گفتم اینجا و کلی هم بابتش مسخره شدم توسط اعضای انجمن که اکثراً هم وضعیت مشابه من دارن.(  )
> 
> به هر حال. من عکس کارنامه مو میذارم..از آخر اولم  این سالها من خیلی عذاب کشیدم و کلی مطلب یادم رفته. تست زنی بلد نیستم و خیلی غلط دارم. شیمی 
> 
> که فکر میکردم خیلی بلدم و کنکور ۵۰ به بالا میزدم سال‌های قبل، امسال شد صفر. من ۴ ساله هیچی نمیخونم. مطلقاً هیچی.  اصلاً به خودم اعتماد ندارم.
> 
> الانم یه وضعیتی گیر کردم  هر جا میرم میگن چی میخونی  من الان میترسم برم دندون پزشکی دکتره بپرسه چی میخونی چون دو سال قبل پرسیده بود گفته بودم کنکوری ام.
> ...


به نظر من به عنوان کسی که نتیجه گرفته شما اصلا تنبل نیستید همین که عمومی ها رو زدید نشون میده می خواید که موفق بشید اما یه جورایی با خودتون روراست نیستید و راه موفق شدن بلد نیستید منم به خدا یه زمانی تخصصی ها رو تو آزمون های ازمایشی منفی می زدم شما اگه همون کاری کنید که قبلا انجام دادید همون نتیجه می گیرید که قبلا گرفتید 
توصیه من این هست اول یه روانپزشک و بعدش یه نفر که بتونه تو راه کنکور کمک تون کنه (البته درست حسابی پیدا کنید این جور نباشه از چاله در بیاد بیفتید تو چاه)الان هم اول مهر هست بهترین زمان هست اگه مشکلتون حل بشه خیلی زمان خوبی دارید برای پیشرفت (به نظر من شما چون نتیجه نگرفتید به خاطر همین از بس به خودتون تلقین منفی کردید یه جورایی به افسردگی هم نزدیک شدید )به هر حال تا دیرتر نشده زمان خوبی هست شما توانایی شو دارید پس اقدام کنید زمان از دست ندید

----------


## Ellie.79

شما از چندین ماه قبل درحال زدن تاپیکی اینجا 
هرروز یه سوال میپرسی و هرروز یه تصمیم میگیری 
بعضی وقتام بقیه رو نصیحت میکنی 

یا برو همه چیو جم کن و بشین درست حسابی درس بخون برای اولین و اخرین بار 
یا همینی هست ک هست 
حرفای انگیزشی هم روی شمایی ک تو ۴ سال پشت کنکور موندن هیچی نخوندی اثر‌نداره ، مشخصه ک ذره ای انگیزه نداری واسه خوندن وگرنه میخوندی 
کسی هم اینجا نمیتونه کمکت کنه 
اگه میخوای از این وضعیت معلقت خارج شی یا برو دانشگاه یا عین یه بچه ی خوب و بدون حاشیه و دراما درس بخون : )

----------


## Alikashi

> *
> 
> اینکه ۹۸ اولین کنکورت باشه با ۶ امین! 
> 
> همه میدونن پشت کنکوره و بچه است هنوز.
> 
> من چپ میرم چی شد راست میرم چی شد
> 
> ملت زندگیشونو ول کردن منتظرم ببینن من چی قبول شدم.
> ...


خدا به آدمی دو چیز داده است که گاهی اوقات مثل همین وضعیت الان شما باید دایورت کرد روشون

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط DR.del


والا نمیدونم چرا یسریا انقدر حرف مردم براشون مهمه...
من خودم زخم خورده حرف مردمم انقدر زخم خوردم که تهش فهمیدم واقا چیز مهمی نیست
حالا شما چطور 6 ساله هنوز اینو نفهمیدی( به عبارتی 26 سال) دیگه خیلی عجیبه.
خانوم عزیز افسردگی تو بیماری های روانی چیزیه که تهش خود طرف باید خودشو ازش نجات بده نه روان شناس نه روان پزشک و نه دارو هیچ تاثیری ندارن اگه خودت بخوای اوکی بشی همه چیز اوکی میشه سخت هست اما شدنیه 
شما احتمالا از اون دسته آدمایی هستی که دوست داری همیشه همه چیز بر وفق مرادت باشه و همه ازت تعریف کنن و هیشکی ازت ایراد نگیره که این یه چیز اشتباهه
 
پیشنهاد میکنم بهتون سریال cobra kai رو ببینین شاید کمک کنه که تغییر کنین.


22 سالمه، نه 26  

ممنونم از توصیه تون. من دنبال دارودرمانی رفتم ولی فقط چاق شدم چند کیلو فایده ای نداشت.*

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط javad12


اولاً نوشتی مشکوک به ماکروآدنوم، یعنی هنو چیزی مشخص نیس
چرا داری غصه چیزی رو میخوری که هنو پیش نیومده.. 
طرف هزار تا درد و مرض داره میگه من هیچیم نیس خوب شده.. 
الکی حرف نمیزنم موارد زیادی رو به شخصه تو بیمارستان دیدم.. 
تو که سالمی چرا غمبرک گرفتی من ایجوریم اونجوریم؟!! .. 
دوست عزیز وقتی دائما داری منفی فکر میکنی در واقع داری به تمام ارگان های بدنت دستور میدی درست فعالیت نکنن.. 
فقط ی روز بیا با خودت مهربون باش خودتو دوس داشته باش.. 
ببین زندگیت از این رو به اون رو نمیشه.. 
به طور مثال هر روز به خودت بگو:
 من روز به روز داره حالم بهتر میشه
نمیگم به خودت دروغ بگو، نمیخواد بگی من حالم خوبه.. 
اما ساز منفی نزن..
مغز انسان دروغ رو از واقعیت تشخیص میده وقتی تو میگی 
من روز به روز داره حالم بهتر میشه مغزت تمام تلاشش رو به کار میگیره تا به این نتیجه برسی.. 
ثانیاً چرا کنکورو انقد جدی گرفتی.. ها‌؟
چرا حرف مردم انقد واست مهمه؟ مگه واس مردم زندگی میکنی.. 
گور بابای حرف مردم.. زندگیتو دوس داشته باش به خاطر حرف مردم تباهش نکن.. ما ی بار زندگی میکنیم بایستی ازش لذت ببریم.. 
ثالثا اگه واقعا عشق رشته خاصی هسی حرفی نیس بسم الله، واسه به دست آوردنش تلاش کن اما قبلش خودتو باور داشته باش.. 
وقتی خودتو پیدا کنی میفهمی چه انسان خارق العاده ای هستی.. 
کسی که میتونه هرچی که بخواد به دست بیاره.. 
 کلام آخر:
مطمئن باش خدا بهرین ها رو واس بنده هاش در نظر داره.. 
فقط باید منتظر اون زمان باشی.. 
به قول پرویز پرستویی: فقط خود خداست که بین بنده هاش فرقی نمیزاره در واقع خداوند اند لطافت، اند بخشش، 
اند بیخیال‌ شدن و اند رفاقته.. 
 اینو گفتم تا بدونی رفیقت همیشه حواسش بهت هس.. 

بهترین ها رو واست آرزو میکنم، موفق باشی رفیق..


سلام، ممنونم واقعاً حرفتون آرامش بخش بود 

من انقدر گوشه خونه نشستم استعدادهام و علایقم یادم رفته اصلاً.*

----------


## Mr_nobody1994

> *
> 
> 22 سالمه، نه 26  
> 
> ممنونم از توصیه تون. من دنبال دارودرمانی رفتم ولی فقط چاق شدم چند کیلو فایده ای نداشت.*


من 25 سالمه.رک بهت بگم هیچکسی نمیتونه کمکت کنه.فقط ذهنیت و دیدگاه خودت میتونه از این باتلاق بیرونت بیاره.اصلا کار اسونیم نیست.منتظر معجزه هم نباش حداقل دو ماه نیاز داری تا تغیراتت ذهنیت رو تو زندگیت حس کنی.سبک زندگی کردنتو تغییر بده هرتصمیمی ک بگیری باید دیدگاهتو  عوض کنی.3 سال بیشتر از شما تو این برزخ بودم و هنوزم هستم ولی وضعیت تازه یکم بهتر شده.قبل اینکه تو گرداب افسردگی بیوفتی مسیرتو تغییر بده چون اخرش افسردگی شدیده و دیگه خیلی سخت میشه از اون حال بیرون اومدن.زندگی الانتو بپذیر زندگی مسابقه دو نیست ک بگی وای من اخرم همه ازم جلوترن بجای اینکه خودتو گوشه گیر کنی زیباییاشو ببین.لذت ببر فعالیت داشته باش ببین من خودم تا اخرشو رفتم اگه همینجوری ادامه بدی از درون نابودت میکنه.پس بکش بیرون از این حالت

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Ellie.79


شما از چندین ماه قبل درحال زدن تاپیکی اینجا 
هرروز یه سوال میپرسی و هرروز یه تصمیم میگیری 
بعضی وقتام بقیه رو نصیحت میکنی 

یا برو همه چیو جم کن و بشین درست حسابی درس بخون برای اولین و اخرین بار 
یا همینی هست ک هست 
حرفای انگیزشی هم روی شمایی ک تو ۴ سال پشت کنکور موندن هیچی نخوندی اثر‌نداره ، مشخصه ک ذره ای انگیزه نداری واسه خوندن وگرنه میخوندی 
کسی هم اینجا نمیتونه کمکت کنه 
اگه میخوای از این وضعیت معلقت خارج شی یا برو دانشگاه یا عین یه بچه ی خوب و بدون حاشیه و دراما درس بخون : )


من هر جا بتونم راهنمایی می‌کنم بچه ها رو و هر جا نیاز باشه مشورت میگیرم.

به همون میزان که من تاپیک زدم شما هم اینجا بودی و خوندی. 

من در روز شاید مجموعاً نیم ساعت انجمن باشم.

حرفای  انگیزشی هیچ وقت رو من اثر نداشته نه بعد ۴ سال پشت کنکور موندن.*

----------


## MoeinSanjary

یه نگاهی به برنامه های دکتر هلاکویی هم بنداز.
مثلا:

----------


## javad12

> *
> 
> سلام، ممنونم واقعاً حرفتون آرامش بخش بود 
> 
> من انقدر گوشه خونه نشستم استعدادهام و علایقم یادم رفته اصلاً.*


سلام
قابلی نداشت.. :Y (518): 

 دیگه به گذشته فکر نکنین چیزی که مهمه الان به بعده ..
هیچ کس نمیتونه گذشته رو تغییر بده اما میشه آینده ای ساخت که همه آرزشو داشته باشن..
همه آدما گاهی اوقات نیاز به تلنگر دارن تا به خودشون بیان..
شما الان این تلنگر رو خوردی بقیش دیگه به خودت بستگی داره..
ضمناً نگران نباش هیچ وقت واسه شروع دوباره دیر نیس..
یاد این جمله افتادم: واسه شروع کردن نیاز نیس که عالی باشی اما واس عالی شدن باید شروع کنی..
من مطمئنم شما پتانسیل عالی شدن رو داری فقط بایستی خودت بخوای بعد میبینی که میشه
 مصداقش همون آیه کن فیکون میشه..
خلاصه بهترین ورژن خودت باش.. توی زندگی همیشه دید مثبت داشته باش
با همین فرمون برو جلو بهت قول میدم دنیا روی خوششو بهت نشون میده..
درضمن من کلاً آرامش بودم بعد دست و پا درآوردم.. :Yahoo (94):

----------


## SARA_J

توکه اینهمه سال وایستادی امسالم بمون ولی خواهششششاااااا این یه سال تلافی اون 6سالودربیار تموم اون کارهایی که تواین 6سال مانع پیشرفتت شدن روکناربذار
بعدشم خیال نکن فقط باشماکاردارن وبقال وارایشگرو....ازشمانتیجه میپرسن این چیزیه که شامل حال90درصد کنکوریامیشه مخصوصاپشت کنکوری ها!!!! :Yahoo (113): پس شمافقط خیلی حساس شدی درضمن لازم نیس همیشه راست همه چیوبگی واقعا این موضوع به ارایشگرشماربطی نداره پس بگو اره قبول شدم بدون هیچ توضیحی ! یادبگیر همه چیوواسه خودت سخت نکنی کوتاه ومختصرجواب بده و ردشو . اصلا مهم نباشه واست . توفکرکن چندسال دیگه که پیربشی ایا ارایشگرمیاد خرجتومیده یابقال سرکوچه؟؟؟ :Yahoo (114): کی تواین دوره به دادکسی میرسه! فکرتوبازکن . میدونم سخته ولی این چندسالوفراموش کن وفکرکن پیش دانشگاهی هستی وازصفرشروع کن . درضمن اینم بگم که رفتن پیش روانپزشک وداروخوردن جرم نیست خوردن یه قرص فلوکستین به مدت یه سال هیچ ضرری به شمانمیزنه برو مشکلاتتودرمان کن چون این چیزایی که گفتی نه تنهاتوکنکوربلکه بعداتوبقیه زندگی هم گریبانتوول نمیکنه ...!! تادیرنشده مشکلتو درمان کن وباتموممممم قدرت شروع کن . حتماااااا هم روزی یه ساعت ورزش روتوبرنامت قراربده ونمازخوندن وتوکل به خداهم فراموش نکن
ایشالا موفق میشی عزیزدلم :Yahoo (83):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## WallE06

> مطمئن باش بشینی خونه هیچ اتفاقی نمیفته.میگی نمیخوام وقتم‌ صرف رشته ای بشه که علاقه ندارم؟پس این ۶ سال وقتتو صرف چی کردی؟هیچی.خودمم همینطورم ها.منم سه سال وقتمو صرف هیچی کردم ولی امسال تصمیمم جدیه.تو خونه نشستن هیچیو عوض نمیکنه بهتره با خودمون روراست باشیم هم سن و سالای ما یا الان دانشگاهن یا سر کار یا ازدواج کردن.تعداد کمی مثل ما برای خودشون بدبختی میخوان و یه گوشه نشستن منتظر معجزه.من الان استرس دارم میخوام برم دانشگاه ولی اخلاقای بد باید یه جایی تموم بشن



*الان ازدواج کردن خوشبختیه؟
بقول آرین : عجبز!!!!*

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط WallE06


الان ازدواج کردن خوشبختیه؟
بقول آرین : عجبز!!!!


تو این گیر و دار فقط حمالیِ شوهر کم بود*

----------


## ali.asghar

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط NiNi


سلام بچه های عزیز..

من بارها از رتبه ام گفتم اینجا و کلی هم بابتش مسخره شدم توسط اعضای انجمن که اکثراً هم وضعیت مشابه من دارن.(  )

به هر حال. من عکس کارنامه مو میذارم..از آخر اولم  این سالها من خیلی عذاب کشیدم و کلی مطلب یادم رفته. تست زنی بلد نیستم و خیلی غلط دارم. شیمی 

که فکر میکردم خیلی بلدم و کنکور ۵۰ به بالا میزدم سال‌های قبل، امسال شد صفر. من ۴ ساله هیچی نمیخونم. مطلقاً هیچی.  اصلاً به خودم اعتماد ندارم.

الانم یه وضعیتی گیر کردم  هر جا میرم میگن چی میخونی  من الان میترسم برم دندون پزشکی دکتره بپرسه چی میخونی چون دو سال قبل پرسیده بود گفته بودم کنکوری ام.

با این وضعیت روحی نامیزان و خستگی روانی  به نظرتون چیکار کنم؟

میخواستم روانشناسی بخونم که میگن همه شون بیکارن. تازه نمیخوام بدون کنکور برم دانشگاه و یک عمر برچسب تنبلی بخوره بهم..

چیکار کنم؟!فایل پیوست 89778


چند تا کار پیشنهاد می کنم 
1-مشاور بگیر وعین --بخون /اگه نمی خوای 6 رو 7 سال کنی 
2-برو خونه بخت  وراحت شو دختری ونیازی به پول در اوردن زیاد نداری 
3-کله ات رو تو برف کن ومثل اکثر اینجا خودت رو به پوچی سرگرم کن*

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ali.asghar



چند تا کار پیشنهاد می کنم 
1-مشاور بگیر وعین --بخون /اگه نمی خوای 6 رو 7 سال کنی 
2-برو خونه بخت  وراحت شو دختری ونیازی به پول در اوردن زیاد نداری 
3-کله ات رو تو برف کن ومثل اکثر اینجا خودت رو به پوچی سرگرم کن 


من هدفم پیشرفت و درست زندگی کردنه و حتماً براش تلاش می‌کنم و هرگز نمیخوام تحت هیچ شرایطی وابسته باشم به کس دیگه ای از نظر مالی یا هر چیز دیگه.

مشاور حتماً میرم ولی عین __ نمیخونم  من هر چی میکشم از تلاش برای عین __ خوندن عه 

اینجا کسی کله اش تو برف نیست، همه پناه میارن به محیطی که پر از همدرده براشون..

خونه بخت من همین جاست. من اینجا دارم پادشاهی می‌کنم کجا اینقدر میتونم خوشبخت باشم؟*

----------


## sinnna

*سلام
درکت میکنم
میدونم چی میگید
کسی دلش به حالت نمیسوزه از خانواده گرفته تا غریبه
فقط در حد حرف زدن هستن
باید خودت برای خودت کاری انجام بدی
و خودتو از این شرایط خارج کنید
به احتمال زیاد افسردگی گرفتید و ترس از اینکه با شما در مورد تحصیلات و دانشگاه و سن صحبت کنند
اینو بدونید که رشته و دانشگاه مهمه 
اما مهمتر از اون انسانیت و اخلاق هست که متاسفانه خیلی کم هست
باید تلاش کنید با تلاش هست که میشه به هر چیزی رسید.

*

----------


## Insidee

> مهم نیس مردم چی میگن حتی اگه دانشگاهم رفته بودی بازم مهم نیس چون بر فرض مثال امسالم قبول شی باز مردم میگن عجب اسکولیه بعد ۶ سال قبول شده تازه خوشحالی هم می کنه  مردم همیشه حرف میزنن ولی یه فکری به حال گریز از اجتماع بودنت بکن بهترین مغز دنیا رو هم داشته باشی وقتی قدرت تکلم تو دانشگاه نداشته باشی ینی فرقی با جلبک نداری .


خوشم میاد هر دفعه اخراج میشی بازم بعد یه مدت سروکلت تو فروم پیدا میشه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## AuFbAU

*من خودم این سدنروم رو دارم. شما علائم سندروم آسپرگر رو نشون میدید*

----------


## Maja7080

> *الان ازدواج کردن خوشبختیه؟
> بقول آرین : عجبز!!!!*


اتفاقا یه جور بدبختیه :Yahoo (20):  داشتم مراحل زندگیو میگفتم دیگه، دانشگاه و کار و ازدواج سه تا مرحله زندگیه،اونی که ازدواج کرده چه خوب چه بد یه مرحله رو گذرونده و به نظر من از کسی که از صبح تا شب میشینه درو دیوار رو نگاه میکنه ،حداقل یه ذره آینده اش روشن تره
استارتر ناراحت نشی ها بخدا منظورم از کسی که میشینه درو دیوار رو نگاه میکنه خودم بودم که ۳ سال از زندگیم اینحوری گذشت و مث چی پشیمونم :Yahoo (19):

----------


## DR.A.RAHIMI

سلام 
اولا تبریک‌ میگم بهتون چون شما آدم خاصی هستید  :Yahoo (79):

----------


## DR.A.RAHIMI

سلام من اسمم امین هست یه پسری از استان فارس ، یکی از روستا های داغونش که سمت بوشهر هست ، پدرم پیر هست و بیماری قلبی و مشکلات نخاعی امونش رو بریده و دیگه مجالی بهش نمیده و مادرم هم با قالی بافی خرج خانواده رو‌میده هر چند که کم‌ مییاد چون خواهر کوچکتر از خودم که کلاس نهم هست باید بره به نزدیک‌ترین شهرستان برای مدرسه و کلی هزینه ی سرویس میشه ؛ شاید فکر کنی همه ی مشکل اینه اما نه ...
من رشته ی تجربی هستم ، سال ۹۷ کنکور اولم بود با رتبه ای نزدیک ۳۰ هزار ... 
انتخاب رشته نکردم 
سال ۹۸ کنکور دادم این دفعه ۲۰ هزار 
دیگه باید برم سربازی 
چون پسرم و مجرم و محکوم به ۲ سال حبس
اما من تسلیم نشدم و اول رفتم کارگری صبح تا شب تا تونستم پول دانشگاه پیام نور رو در بیارم و برم ثبت نام کنم و بمونم پشت 
از سال ۹۷ تا الان از تک تک دشمن هام بگیر تا تمام دوست هام و برادر های ناتنی ام همه و همه منو سرزنش میکردند 
با جمله هایی که مثل خار می‌ره تو چشم آدم ...
اما من رفتم تا مشکل رو‌پیدا کنم و امسال نتیجه بگیرم 
خیلی اهل گشت و گذار تو سایت نیستم ولی یه روز همینجوری سر سری توی تاپیک ها نگاه میکردم که چشمم افتاد به یه مصاحبه ای 
مصاحبه با علیرضا آروین رتبه ۴ کنکور ۹۵ 
رفتم و همه چیز رو خوندم و فهمیدم چرا با ساعت مطالعه ی بالا قبول نمی‌شدم 
منی که زیست رو کنکور ۹۸ بالای ۵۵ درصد جواب دادم و شیمی رو بالای ۴۰ اما ریاضی و فیزیک .......
زیاد نمی خوام حرف بزنم 
فقط اینو بهت بگم که خواهر خوبم به جای گوش دادن به حرف بقیه کتاب هات رو جمع کن و مصاحبه با علیرضا آروین رو بخون و برنامتو طبق حرفاش بچین و شروع کن که کنکور ۹۹ همه چیز تموم بشه اونوقت بهت نمیگن دختر خنگی که پس از ۶ سال کنکور دادن قبول شد میگن دختری که مرد بود و ۷ سال واسه آینده ی خودش جنگید اونوقت باهات با احترام برخورد میکنند 
شاید اگه تو قبول نشی سرزنش بشی ولی اگه من قبول نشم خانوادم نابود میشه ...
پس بیا یه بار به حرف بقیه گوش نکن و شروع کن به واسه خودت جنگیدن 
ببخشید اگه زیاد حرف زدم 
برادر کوچکت امین✋

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط DR.A.RAHIMI


سلام من اسمم امین هست یه پسری از استان فارس ، یکی از روستا های داغونش که سمت بوشهر هست ، پدرم پیر هست و بیماری قلبی و مشکلات نخاعی امونش رو بریده و دیگه مجالی بهش نمیده و مادرم هم با قالی بافی خرج خانواده رو‌میده هر چند که کم‌ مییاد چون خواهر کوچکتر از خودم که کلاس نهم هست باید بره به نزدیک‌ترین شهرستان برای مدرسه و کلی هزینه ی سرویس میشه ؛ شاید فکر کنی همه ی مشکل اینه اما نه ...
من رشته ی تجربی هستم ، سال ۹۷ کنکور اولم بود با رتبه ای نزدیک ۳۰ هزار ... 
انتخاب رشته نکردم 
سال ۹۸ کنکور دادم این دفعه ۲۰ هزار 
دیگه باید برم سربازی 
چون پسرم و مجرم و محکوم به ۲ سال حبس
اما من تسلیم نشدم و اول رفتم کارگری صبح تا شب تا تونستم پول دانشگاه پیام نور رو در بیارم و برم ثبت نام کنم و بمونم پشت 
از سال ۹۷ تا الان از تک تک دشمن هام بگیر تا تمام دوست هام و برادر های ناتنی ام همه و همه منو سرزنش میکردند 
با جمله هایی که مثل خار می‌ره تو چشم آدم ...
اما من رفتم تا مشکل رو‌پیدا کنم و امسال نتیجه بگیرم 
خیلی اهل گشت و گذار تو سایت نیستم ولی یه روز همینجوری سر سری توی تاپیک ها نگاه میکردم که چشمم افتاد به یه مصاحبه ای 
مصاحبه با علیرضا آروین رتبه ۴ کنکور ۹۵ 
رفتم و همه چیز رو خوندم و فهمیدم چرا با ساعت مطالعه ی بالا قبول نمی‌شدم 
منی که زیست رو کنکور ۹۸ بالای ۵۵ درصد جواب دادم و شیمی رو بالای ۴۰ اما ریاضی و فیزیک .......
زیاد نمی خوام حرف بزنم 
فقط اینو بهت بگم که خواهر خوبم به جای گوش دادن به حرف بقیه کتاب هات رو جمع کن و مصاحبه با علیرضا آروین رو بخون و برنامتو طبق حرفاش بچین و شروع کن که کنکور ۹۹ همه چیز تموم بشه اونوقت بهت نمیگن دختر خنگی که پس از ۶ سال کنکور دادن قبول شد میگن دختری که مرد بود و ۷ سال واسه آینده ی خودش جنگید اونوقت باهات با احترام برخورد میکنند 
شاید اگه تو قبول نشی سرزنش بشی ولی اگه من قبول نشم خانوادم نابود میشه ...
پس بیا یه بار به حرف بقیه گوش نکن و شروع کن به واسه خودت جنگیدن 
ببخشید اگه زیاد حرف زدم 
برادر کوچکت امین✋


سلام، خیلی متأسف شدم با خوندن متنت امیدوارم همه چی بهتر بشه.

مصاحبه ها برام آموزنده نیستن و به نظرم نباید خونده بشن چون اهداف و استعدادها و توانایی های روحی یا شرایط همه یکسان نیست که بشه یه نسخه پیچید برای همه.*

----------

